# New Rehab modifiers 96 & 97?



## porteryork (Dec 18, 2017)

I was at a BCBS seminar today and found out that there are 2 new rehab modifiers: 96 - Habilitative and 97- Rehabilitative. Does anyone know anything about them? has anyone used them yet?


----------



## drlcupon (Mar 19, 2018)

*This is the only thing I've seen so far*



porteryork said:


> I was at a BCBS seminar today and found out that there are 2 new rehab modifiers: 96 - Habilitative and 97- Rehabilitative. Does anyone know anything about them? has anyone used them yet?



With habilitation, an individual may have been born without the abilities, skills or knowledge and must learn them. With rehabilitation, an individual may have suffered a disease or injuries from an accident that left him or her without the knowledge, skills or abilities and rehabilitation with a professional helps him or her regain these abilities. Although both habilitation and rehabilitation work toward gaining skills through physical, mental and occupational therapy, the approaches may be different and personalized. For example, with rehabilitation, a therapist may work with the individual to recall feelings or knowledge to regain the skill, whereas with habilitation, a professional works to teach the skills for the first time to an individual. The goal of both habilitation and rehabilitation is to enable those with disabilities to maintain maximum independence.


----------

